# Doubts related to moving to Germay



## narengowda (Dec 4, 2017)

I have got a Job offer (the company is offering Blue card) in Berlin, and I haven't applied for a visa as of now.
My wife is also a software engineer and she hasn't got a job in Germany as of now.

Provided above information, here are my questions.

1. Is it mandatory for my wife(dependent visa) to know German?
2. Is it possible for us to move to Germany together at the same time(do we get the bluecard and dependent visa at the same time)?
3. If my wife wants to find a job after moving to Germany, how easy/tough is to find a job.
4. Do companies in Berlin expect my wife to know proficient German?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

narengowda said:


> I have got a Job offer (the company is offering Blue card) in Berlin, and I haven't applied for a visa as of now.
> My wife is also a software engineer and she hasn't got a job in Germany as of now.
> 
> Provided above information, here are my questions.
> ...


1. If you have a BlueCard, no.
2. Yes
3. That depends on her individual situation/skills/experience. She will have full work rights if you are on BlueCard
4. That depends on the company but it's unlikely in the IT sector.


----------



## narengowda (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks a lot, that helped me a lot. get well soon.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

narengowda said:


> get well soon.


Who was ill?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Nononymous said:


> Who was ill?


Me


----------



## wadistance (Aug 3, 2017)

More people speak English than German in Berlin. It’s like you’re living in Melbourne 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

